# Scheibenbremse zieht nicht



## BikingDevil (26. März 2013)

Mahlzeit Trialfraktion,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich mir ne XT Scheiben-Bremsanlage fürs Street-Trialbike geholt habe... Fahre sonst an meinem anderen Bike HS 33 ohne Probleme!
Der Rahmen hat aber nur Scheibenbremsaufnahme!
Eigentlich dachte ich nach den ersten Runden, dass die Bremse nur noch nicht richtig warm geworden ist und daher nicht die volle Bremskraft erreicht.
Jetzt ärgere ich mich schon nen halbes Jahr grün und blau und hab mich auch schon ordentlich aufs Maul gelegt...Fxxx.
Komischer Weise bremst die Bremse nass richtig gut.
HAt hier jemand vielleicht nen Tipp, wie ich die Bremsen dazu bekomme das Sie den Namen Bremse auch verdienen?
Belagwechsel/Entlüften mit Bremsenreiniger putzen etc. hat alles nicht gebracht. Eigentlich ist die Xt ja auch ne gute Bremse. Selbst die Triboulat Brüder fahren oder fuhren mit SLX bzw. Xt Bremsen und machen noch ganz ander Stunts als ich.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. März 2013)

Also ganz wichtig ist, nicht zu viel an der Bremse zu basteln. Oft wird fälschlicherweise Luft im Bremssystem vermutet wenn die Leistung fehlt. Wirkliche Luft im System äußert sich über einen sehr weichen und undefinierten Druckpunkt. Selbst ein kleines Bläschen mit 3-4mm Durchmesser wirkt sich kaum auf die Bremsleistung aus. Zumindest nicht im für uns relevanten statischen Zustand mit sehr geringen Systemtemperaturen. 
Erste Regel also: wenn der Druckpunkt iO ist, dann Finger weg vom entlüften! Das macht die Sache meist nur schlimmer.

Wenn wirklich Leistung und vor allem der "initial bite" fehlt, dann ist der Fehler in der Reibpaarung zu suchen. So wie bei der Felgenbremse auch ist der Belag sehr entscheidend. Hier gibt es unzählige gesinterte oder organische die alle gut sein können. Was ich häufig empfehlen kann sind einfach Koolstop. 
Ebenfalls schädlich kann sich Bremsenreiniger auswirken. Auf der Scheibe bildet sich je nach Bremsbelag ein hauchdünner Film/Belag aus, der für eine vernünftige Bremsleistung sorgt. Deshalb auch immer beim Tausch zwischen Sinter und organischem Belag die Scheibe tauschen! Selbst bei verschiedenen organischen Belägen kann ein Tausch nötig sein. Muss aber nicht. Im Zweifelsfall die Scheibe gründlich mit Isopropanol reinigen und allerhöchstens mit 1000er Schleifpapier die Oberfläche anschleifen. Aber Achtung! Toleranz bei Bremsscheibendicke hat großen Einfluss auf das Bremsverhalten.

Welche Scheibengröße fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (26. März 2013)

ich tät mal sagen beläge raus,150er sandpapier auf ne glasplatte o.ä.,
beläge mit der reibseite drauf und drei,vier runden drehen lassen(sieht man gut,wenn flächig matt aufhören).
danach (vorher alles reinigen)vor allem anständig einbremsen:
20-30 mal auf hohe geschwindigkeit(20 sachen+)beschleunigen,dann mit langsam ansteigender handkraft bis KURZ VORM BLOCKIEREN(bloss nicht!!!)runterbremsen.sollte während diesem vorgang die leistung nicht beträchtlich steigen,würde ich neue beläge verbauen und da auch wie punkt 2 verfahren.
machen wir im fahrradladen(kein radl-bauer,stadler lol)
seit es scheibenbremsen am fahrrad gibt so.

edit:stimmt,zu kleine scheibe begünstigt probleme dieser art auch!


----------



## BikingDevil (26. März 2013)

Erstmal danke fÃ¼r Eure AusfÃ¼hrungen...
Ich habe die BelÃ¤ge schon etliche Male leicht angeschliffen um ggf. vorhandene Verschmutzungen oder OberflÃ¤chenmankos auszuschlieÃen. Auch die Bremsscheiben sind schon mit 100% Alkohol aus der Apotheke gereinigt und fein angeschliffen worden.
Hat alles nicht mal kurzfristige Besserung gebracht. Was mich verzweifeln lÃ¤Ãt ist die Tatsache, dass ich die Dinger nicht zum verlÃ¤sslichen Blockieren bekomme. Sch... das ist doch fast die Top-Gruppe von Shitmano. Sollten die Bremsen nicht eigentlich hohen AnsprÃ¼chen genÃ¼gen? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass eine 200â¬ Bremse schlechter als ne 80â¬ V-Brake zieht!? Tuning BElÃ¤ge sind schÃ¶n und gut, aber es muss doch ne LÃ¶sung mit den originalen geben... der Hersteller denkt sich doch was dabei - oder?
@ family-biker: Mit nem Trialbike kommt man nicht so ohne weiteres 30x auf gute 20km/h wegen der Ãbersetzung. Ich habe mich schon diverse Male bergab ``gestÃ¼rztÂ´Â´ und es hat nix gebracht. Sobald die Bremse kalt ist, ist alles beim Alten.
Ich fahre 160mm hinten und 180mm vorne - 180mm  hinten hatte ich auch schon - kaum besser.
Eine Kumpel fÃ¤hrt Magura Julie v/h 180/160mm und alles ist i.O.

Bin offen und dankbar fÃ¼r weitere Ideen...


----------



## hst_trialer (26. März 2013)

Es ist nunmal leider nicht mit irgendeiner teuren Bremse getan. Die Bremsen werden idR auf Wärmestabilität ausgelegt und brauchen auch ein bisschen Reibarbeit um zu funktionieren. Deshalb kann es sein, dass der Serienbelag eher bei Temperatur besser geht. 

Was sicherlich nicht ganz vorteilhaft ist, dass du die Beläge schon öfter angeschliffen hast. Dadurch wird die Reibfläche nicht mehr ganz plan und parallel zur Scheibe laufen. Vermutlich sollte die Bremse über längere Zeit mal richtig gefahren werden, also auch bergab.

Mein Tipp an dich: investiere in einen neuen Satz Beläge, bau sie ein und fass die Bremse nicht mehr an. Sauber einfahren ist wichtig.

Alles in allem ist die XT aber auch nicht gerade üblich im Trial. Kannst du mal die Modellnummer der Bremse posten.


----------



## cmd (26. März 2013)

Fährst Du an einem 26" Trialbike ne 160'er Scheibe hinten?
Wenn Ja, musst du auf 180mm wechseln, für 20" wäre 160 ok.


----------



## BikingDevil (27. März 2013)

@ hst trialer: die Beläge sind noch plan, da ich natürlich das Schleifpapier auf einer planen Unterlage hatte. Wegen der unterschiedlichen termischen Belastungen gegenüber der üblichen Einsatzgebiete der XT Bremse hatte ich auch schon Zweifel...aber weil eine Bremse unüblich ist, ist sie nicht zwangsläufig ungeeignet. Werde wohl oder übel mal wieder Geld in die HAnd nehmen, wenn keiner ne bessere Idee hat und BEläge kaufen die organisch sind.

 @cmd: danke für den Tipp-hat auch nix gebracht-beim Kumpel funktionieren 160mm Scheiben gut und der wiegt 115KG - ich 95KG


----------



## ecols (27. März 2013)

Hast du ne IS Aufnahme und ist die gefräst? Wenn nicht, lass das machen. Auch bei PM würde ich mal drauf achten ob der Sattel 100% senkrecht zur Scheibe steht. 

Hatte mal ne Gabel an der die Scheibe einfach nicht gehen wollte. nachm fräsen gings. 

Zum Thema einfahren: Viele lassen sich einfach mal von nem Auto anziehen, dann geht das schnell.. Alternativ halt ein Berg. Einige schwören auch aufs "abschrecken" der Scheibe wenn sie richtig heiß ist.


----------



## family-biker (27. März 2013)

da hab ich allerdings schon hitzeinduzierte "8er" gesehen.dat verziehtet doch!


----------



## cmd (27. März 2013)

Auch wenn Du meinst, dass es keinen Unterschied zw. 160 und 180mm gab.
Wenn Du kein 20" fährst musst du mindestens 180mm fahren.
160mm geht nur bei 20". Denk an die Hebelgesetze


----------



## dersteff76 (30. März 2013)

Hi,

hast Du die Beläge schon mal getauscht? Vermute die sind versaut. Kannst ja mal die Beläge von vorn nach hinten tauschen und dann testen. Mach aber die Scheiben vor jedem Tausch mit Alkohol sauber...

Auch ne 160er Scheibe muss das Rad zum blockieren bringen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (30. März 2013)

na da biste aber noch nie mit 160 hinten wo runter "ge-dropgapped"!
 unter 180 geht beim dual disc trialbike gar nicht,höchstens für kinder oder am mod.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. April 2013)

das klingt schon sehr merkwürdig. ich fahre seit 2 wochen die xt vorne und hinten am 20"-bike und es funktioniert bestens. bin vorher die echo gefahren, die original verbaut war. scheiben sind noch echo, noch nicht getauscht. mein kumpel fährt die bremse vorne am 24"-bike und 180-er echo-scheibe und ist ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. damit will ich sagen, dass das, was du beschreibst, für eine xt-bemse nicht "normal" ist.


----------



## BikingDevil (2. April 2013)

@ alex m: welche Beläge fahrt ihr bitte - Serie?!


----------



## family-biker (2. April 2013)

ich fahr vorne deore 596 mit werksbelägen,null problemo.xt ist da von werk aus nicht grossartig anders,bis auf die kühlkörper an den belagsträgern.
ich denke auch dass man keine probleme bekommt,wenn alles sauber,geschliffen und anschliessend gut eingebremst ist.
solltest du fremdbeläge versuchen sollen,kann ich koolstop empfehlen,saubissig.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (2. April 2013)

BikingDevil schrieb:


> @ alex m: welche Beläge fahrt ihr bitte - Serie?!



ja, sind serienbeläge. bin mir recht sicher, dass es sintermetall-beläge sind.

bist du dir 100%-ig sicher, dass du kein öl/fett oder sonstigen schmierfilm irgendwo auf den belägen/scheibe hast? muss doch irgendwie mit reibung zu haben, wenn die bremse die kraft aufbringt.


----------



## dersteff76 (3. April 2013)

Meine Rede.... Ich vermute nach wie vor, dass die Beläge durch Öl versaut sind. War es nach dem angesprochenen Belagwechsel kurzzeitig besser? Auch wenn die 160 er Scheibe vielleicht nicht allen Trial Anforderungen gerecht wird, so MUSS sie dennoch auch mit ner 160er Scheibe zuverlässig verzögern bzw. auch das Rad blockieren können.

Hatte mal ne undichte Hayes. Die hat sich auch so verhalten, dass die Bremsleistung erst bei hoher Betriebstemperatur besser wurde. Habe die Bremse eingeschickt. Die Neue funktioniert jetzt immer und in jeder Situation zuverlässig. Ob nass oder trocken ob warm oder kalt.... völlig egal. Hatte eine minimale Undichtigkeit am Zylinder. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_97 (3. April 2013)

Was für eine Bremsscheibe hast du drauf? Die Echobremsscheiben ziehen von Haus aus nicht gut, deshalb kaufe ich mir zu meinem Echo Pure eine neue Hope Bremsscheibe und Hope Beläge dazu, ich habe dieses Setup gefahren und das zieht, wenn es gut eingefahren ist, fast so gut wie eine Hope


----------



## BikingDevil (4. April 2013)

Mahlzeit,
wenn Öl auf den Belägen ist, dann von vorn herein - also ab Werk. Die Bremsen haben nie vernünftig gezogen. Das Problem ist im Übrigen zwar hauptsächlich hinten, aber vorne ziehts auch nicht wirklich gut.
Die Bremsscheiben sind von Avid und eigentlich auch i.O. Ich fahre am Fully Avid-Bremsen und alles ist gut damit.
An den Bremskolben ist übrigends alles trocken soweit-also kein Öl sichtbar.
Hab mir jetzt koolstop in organisch bestellt. Mal sehen ob es besser wird.
Vorher alles schön mit Alkohol putzen und weiter sehen....

Zur Info an einige Vorredner:
Ich hatte hinten ne 160mm Scheibe verbaut, da beim Kumpel alles (wie schon geschrieben) ohne Probleme funktioniert und ich mit ner 180mm Scheibe schon beim alten Rahmen die Aufnahme abgerissen habe!!
Da war der Rahmen nen halbes Jahr alt - viele Rahmen sind zudem auch vom Werk nur bis 160mm Scheiben ausgelegt-auch wenn viele das gerne ignorieren.


----------



## family-biker (4. April 2013)

avid cleansweep scheiben haben einen schmaleren reibring,wodurch die gesamtfläche des belages gar nicht vollständig aufliegt.
man könnte jetzt zwar sagen:druck=kraft mal fläche und ist wurst,sehe ich allerdings anders:
shimano beläge sind in der struktur so designed,dass sie drauf angewiesen sind,mit der vollen fläche auzuliegen,wenn nur zehn prozent weniger aufliegen,steigt die hitzelast um den selben wert mal der kleineren fläche,worauf widerum die belagsmischung nicht ausgelegt ist.folge:
verglasen.
und ja,auf mikroskopischer ebene wirken auch beim trial hitzelasten(das prizip jeder bremse ist bewegungsenergie mittels pressreibung in wärme umzuwandeln),entgegen dem,was man vermuten würde,hätte man das nicht als beruf gelernt,wie in meinem fall.
shimano scheiben montieren,beläge schleifen und wundern.

zum thema scheibengrösse kann ich mich meinem vorredner bedingt anschliessen,ich finde nach wie vor hat noch kein rahmenhersteller eine trialtaugliche aufnahme verbaut,um 24 und 26 zoll vernünftig abzudecken,und bei 20 zoll werden so hohe drehmomente eben nicht erreicht,dass die aufnahme flöten gehen würde.
ein standard ähnlich dem postmount wäre da ein anfang


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. April 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> und ja,auf mikroskopischer ebene wirken auch beim trial hitzelasten(das prizip jeder bremse ist bewegungsenergie mittels pressreibung in wärme umzuwandeln),entgegen dem,was man vermuten würde,hätte man das nicht als beruf gelernt,wie in meinem fall.



dein post wäre sicherlich nichts wert, wenn du vergessen hättest, das dazu zuschreiben.

dein post wirft aber einige fragen auf:

- woher kommen die 10%? ist eine tatsache oder vermutung/schätzung?
- soll das heißen, dass bei der überschreitung des wäremeintrags pro fäche/volumen des belags um 10% die bremse bereits unbrauchbar wird? würde ja bedeuten, dass eine bremse, die für ein fahrergewicht von 80 kg ausgelegt ist, beim einem 89 kg fahrer schon ihren dienst versagen würde.
- meine erfahrung zeigt, dass man die bremse ohne einfahren im mtb verwenden kann. über wäremeintag im vergleich zum trialen (kraft x weg) brauchen hier nicht reden.


----------



## family-biker (6. April 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> dein post wäre sicherlich nichts wert, wenn du vergessen hättest, das dazu zuschreiben.
> 
> dein post wirft aber einige fragen auf:
> 
> ...



das sagte mir ein sevicetechniker der firma paul lange auf die nachfrage hin,ob shimano bremsen mit avid scheiben kompatibel sind.die zehn prozent ergeben sich rein aus dem beispiel mit der zehnprozentigen flächenreduktion(war zur veranschaulichung),in bezug auf die druckformel!?
der flächenbetrag hat im übrigen nicht viel mit dem fahrergewicht zu tun,wenn man vom möglichen maximalbetrag an verzögerung einer scheibenbremse ausgeht,man geht in der technik von maximalen 7,72m/s² aus,da bei diesem wert sämtliche andere beteiligte reibungskoeffizienten von z.b.dem reifengummi überschritten werden,was die bodenhaftung aufheben würde oder zum überschlag führt,egal was an äusseren einflüssen vorherrscht,wird eines davon zuerst eintreffen.wenn du nachrechnest,würdest du feststellen dass die 7,72 nicht allzuviele szenarien in bezug auf druck,fläche usw offen lassen,wenn du mal an deiner shimano die kolbendurchmesser misst.tja und der moment in dem beim trial das rad blockiert liegt wohl eher im oberen bereich dessen,was den hitzebetrag auf ein relativ kleines zeitfenster konzentriert.dennoch isser da!
es ging mir letztendlich um die verminderte bremswirkung und schliesslich das verglasen durch einen verringerten reibring,ich wollte nur versuchen eingängig zu bleiben.

bei der letzten sache gebe ich auch dir bedingt recht,shimanos muss man nicht zwingend böse einfahren,liegt wohl aber auch daran,dass bei ner neuen shimano meist eine shimanoscheibe drin steckt und alles sauber und neu ist.

wie wertlos meine posts in der materie sind,erzählst du bitte mal den 200+scheibenbremsen,an denen ich pro saison zugange bin...nix für ungut


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. April 2013)

dass dein post ohne die angabe zu deiner ausbildung nichts wert war, war ironisch gemeint.



family-biker schrieb:


> der flächenbetrag hat im übrigen nicht viel mit dem fahrergewicht zu tun,wenn man vom möglichen maximalbetrag an verzögerung einer scheibenbremse ausgeht,man geht in der technik von maximalen 7,72m/s² aus,da bei diesem wert sämtliche andere beteiligte reibungskoeffizienten von z.b.dem reifengummi überschritten werden,was die bodenhaftung aufheben würde oder zum überschlag führt,egal was an äusseren einflüssen vorherrscht,wird eines davon zuerst eintreffen.wenn du nachrechnest,würdest du feststellen dass die 7,72 nicht allzuviele szenarien in bezug auf druck,fläche usw offen lassen,wenn du mal an deiner shimano die kolbendurchmesser misst.tja und der moment in dem beim trial das rad blockiert liegt wohl eher im oberen bereich dessen,was den hitzebetrag auf ein relativ kleines zeitfenster konzentriert.dennoch isser da!



das verstehe ich nicht. was ist das für eine verzögerung? nehmen wir mal an, es gibt eine maximale kraft, die man auf den bremshebel ausüben darf, so dass die bremse gerade nicht kaputtgeht. dann erzeugt die bremse eine höchstkraft auf den bremsbelag, die über einen (konstaten) reibwert in die scheibe und weiter bis zum reifen übertragen wird. dann gibt es eine höchst-bremskraft. aber eben nicht die höchst-bremsbeschleunigung. also kann es gar keine höchstverzögerung bzw. -bremsbeschleunigung geben, wenn das gewicht des fahrers und des bikes nicht als konstant angenommen wird. dass das eine unrealiatische annahme wäre, dürfte jedem klar sein.


----------



## family-biker (6. April 2013)

shit,soviel text weg,falsche taste.
egal,nochmal in kurzform:

hersteller konzipiert bremse auf einen bestimmten betriebsdruck,d.h. kolbendurchmesser und mechanische übersetzung sind begrenzt.teils aus gewichtsgründen,ist jetzt egal.
in der technik geht man z.b.(wieder zur veranschaulichung,keinen bock jetzt hier zu recherchieren)von 100N handkraft aus,die wird vom mechanischen hebel übersetzt,dann von der übersetzung der kolben untereinander,heraus kommt der anpressdruck,genannt normalkraft,am belagsträger.da kommt der reibwert ins spiel,im labor geht man da von so 0,8 aus.
klar soweit?
selbstverständlich geht man in diesem zusammenhang von einem fest definierten systemgewicht aus,tut aber,wenn man einen maximalen nenndruck nicht überschreiten kann,nix zur sache,so beim endkunden.der hat nämlich die bereits fertige und von anderen als dir durchdachte bremse am rad.
zurück ins labor,wir haben also drücke und somit konstruktive werte,die wir nicht überschreiten dürfen,andererseits die prämisse der maximal möglichen verzögerung,woran orientieren wir uns?
am "spontanen haftungsabriss" wie der techniker so schön sagt,und den legt nunmal der reifen fest,hmmm,komisch.
test test test,und die industrie weiss bescheid:7,72m/s
tja ausser dem reibwert bleibt einem da wenig raum für konstruktive veränderung,wenn dem kunden die bremse nicht um die ohren fliegen soll,oder die bremse ein kilo wiegen.und der basiert nunmal auf der paarung scheibe/belag.
ach so,der reibwert ist keineswegs konstant,sonern temperaturabhängig,was sagt man dazu?

lern doch lieber ebenfalls einen technischen beruf,bevor du mir hier meine fachkenntnisse streitig machen willst,dann sparen wir beide uns die unnötige diskussion und der threadstarter bekommt hilfe,montiert ne herstellerscheibe und womöglich gehts dann sogar.
im ernst,könnte ja sein.
mein fehler war wohl,dass ich es geschrieben habe,wie einen artikel im "workshop" der bike.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. April 2013)

ok, ich habe genug gehört bzw. gelesen. nun ich bin von der überlegenheit deines technischen sachverstandes restlos überzeugt.


----------



## family-biker (6. April 2013)

find ich super!solltest du technisches interesse an fahrrädern haben,schau mal auf smolik-velotech.de
der gute mann hat zu lebzeiten so ziemlich jedem technischen aspekt an unser aller liebling artikel gewidmet.
da er es allerdings auch so verfasst hat,dass es jeder verstehen kann,wirst du wohl auch ihm nicht recht geben...


----------



## BikingDevil (19. April 2013)

So Leute,

ich möchte mal das Ergebnis zu dem Problem posten, falls jemand mal ähnliche Probleme hat.

Ich habe offensichtlich nur Pech gehabt und neue(!) Bremsen mit verölten Belägen bekommen (vom Händler mit dem gelben Fahrrad im Logo).
Es lag nicht an den Avid Scheinben (wäre auch Quatsch gewesen, da die Reibfläche sogar größer als bei Shimano ist! - habe ich berechnet), noch an der Größe hinten (160mm).
Ich habe jetzt die Semi-metallischen Beläge von Kool-Stop verbaut und die Bremsen ziehen wie die Hölle-so soll´s sein.
Danke für die teilweise guten Tipps...hauptsächlich wegen der Beläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

